# Hunter Water



## MHB (19/11/16)

Delivered a talk on water at last nights club meeting (18/11/2016). It isn't really meant to be a detailed analysis of Hunter water, more an introduction to what we get and how to get the most out of it.
Notes
View attachment A Functional Approach to Water Chemistry.docx

Map of delivery zones, Work out which water you are getting
View attachment Water-Supply-Zones---HWC.pdf

Typical Analysis, Find your water, This analysis is pretty old, but I had a chat with the chemist at the Hunter water lab, apparently the numbers haven't changed in 20 years, there is a new typical analysis coming out in the next couple of months.
View attachment Typical-Composition-Treated-Water-2002-2012--Gresford-2008-2012.pdf

IBD - The role of pH in Brewing, Very good introduction to why pH is so important.
View attachment 08 - The role of pH.pdf


If you aren't sure of anything or have questions, feel free to ask.
Mark


----------



## lost at sea (19/11/16)

great stuff MHB, i am overseas for work and was kicking myself i couldnt attend when i heard hunter water was the topic of the night, then you post this!


cheers!


----------



## warra48 (19/11/16)

Thanks Mark,

That was a great session you delivered last night.

Cheers, Rob


----------



## gezzanet (19/11/16)

Mark great job. Haven't been to a session yet but I tend to. Maybe In the new year. Read through the docos. Similar to what I've been able to find. A great resource. Would be interested in the next actual report when it's available. Mark would be good to see what actual additions you would recommend for hunter water for say pale ale, ipa and lager. Cheers gez


----------



## trevgale (19/11/16)

Great lot of info there Mark. 

I think I found one minor error in the acid addition section:

_"So say we mash in 5kg of grist, we have added all the salts we want to add, wait a few minutes and measure the pH, it is 5.9 and we want it to be 5.4 we need to take off 0.5 points of pH_
_0.55mL/kg* 5kg* 0.5pH = 1.375mL"_

Should the last part of the equation be?

0.55mL/kg* 5kg* 0.5pH/0.1pH = 13.75mL


----------



## MHB (19/11/16)

Correct. Yes it should be in effect 0.55*5*5 = 13.75 as it is 5*0.1 points of pH that we want to move.
Been in and fixed the mistake, repaired version View attachment A Functional Approach to Water Chemistry Corrected.docx

Mark


----------



## asis (20/11/16)

Thanks again Mark was very well presented and an informative night.

Cheers
Adam


----------



## Dazzbrew (21/11/16)

Hi Mark, Thanks very much for your talk, im sorry i had to miss it. Thanks also for posting this here so that we have access to it.


----------



## tom86 (23/11/16)

Awesome! Thanks Mark. Tried to take a photo of the print on the night but my phone was dead so glad I found this!


----------



## tom86 (15/3/17)

Hi Mark,

I am just looking at the how much to add on the calcium sulphate part I am no chemist but I think it might have a mistake? You have:

_Let’s say we want to add 100ppm of Calcium Sulphate to 32L of water, remember that Gypsum is 36% Calcium_
_We have 32L * 100 mg/L * 36%_
_32*100*36/100 = 1152mg /1000 to get from milligrams to grams. its only 1.152g_

My problem is with the multiplying by 36%, looks like you calculate how much calcium will be in there if you add 100ppm of gypsum but you really want to know how much gypsum to add to get 100ppm of calcium right?

I think it should be: 32L * 100 mg/L / 36%
32*100*100/36 = 8,888.89mg which is 8.89grams of gypsum. So that is 3.2grams of calcium (8.89gx36%=3.2g) which is 100ppm of calcium for 32L of water right? Or am I way off?


----------



## Coalminer (15/3/17)

8.89g Seems right to me. 100/36 is the way to go not 36/100


----------



## warra48 (16/3/17)

Blow me down.
Rang Hunter Water today to find out whether my water at Corlette came from the Anna Bay or Nelson Bay treatment plants.
Was told that it came from Grahamstown Dam, ever since the contamination debacle at Williamtown Airport came to light, so they are not using the Tomaree aquifers.
Needs a complete revision on what I've been doing to manipulate my water.


----------

